# How do you like to buy White Dwarf?



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Hiya,

GW sent me an enewsletter trying to get info on how I buy White Dwarf.

Interestingly, given it had my (and I'm sure others) attention online it didn't ask how I access White Dwarf or would like to access it.

Nothing about a web-based subscription or a pdf to your InBox, just when I started and how often I buy.

Anyway, if you didn't get it, here's the text and link - fill yer boots.

:grin:

-----


Tell us how you like to buy White Dwarf

We are constantly striving to make sure that your experience of buying White Dwarf is as easy and convenient as possible.

To help us understand how you like to buy White Dwarf we are asking you to take part in our free survey. It will only take a couple of minutes, plus you get the chance to win some exclusive prizes!

The information gathered will help us to make sure that we sell White Dwarf in places that are the most convenient to you. You could make a real difference to how you buy White Dwarf in the future.

Plus, if you enter your contact details we will automatically enter you into the prize draw where you could win an exclusive Games Workshop print signed by the artist, or one of 100 special edition Games Workshop pin badges.

Link: http://lyris.games-workshop.com/t/55158/6830074/2130/0/


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Interestingly, even though there is a 'I don't collect White Dwarf' option... theres no asking you why you don't.

Probably as after the first 1000 'it sucks' they'd still not get the hint.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

@ OP 

would you seriously read a 100 page pdf?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

nightfish, new technology allows for many ways to access media. It's only a suggestion, but why not an e-version to read on a iPad or other tablet or smartphone or a laptop?

GrizBe, I have editions of WD as far back as issue 90-something... I kept them when I stopped for years and got them out the loft when I started up painting after ten years or so out. 

They have useful pics and catalogue pages and it doesn't do any harm to look back at what was part of the games a way back...

...that's if ye had space to keep them!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Its not worth reading, so why would I buy it? And even if there was something worth reading, I'll just read it in my LGS and I'm still not buying it. Now if there was something in it that I HAD to buy to make use of (an awesome painting guide, for instance), or maybe even there was something so good that I WANTED to buy it, I would.

So I like my White Dwarf worth buying. Like EVERYTHING else that was made with some measure of common sense applied.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Khorothis said:


> Its not worth reading, so why would I buy it? And even if there was something worth reading, I'll just read it in my LGS and I'm still not buying it. Now if there was something in it that I HAD to buy to make use of (an awesome painting guide, for instance), or maybe even there was something so good that I WANTED to buy it, I would.
> 
> So I like my White Dwarf worth buying. Like EVERYTHING else that was made with some measure of common sense applied.


This.

White Dwarf sucks nowadays. I refuse to spend money on that crap.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I've got old White Dwarf issues too from when I used to read it... Quite frankly it stopped being any good around issue 200. Compare those old issue to the new ones, and its like comparing Shakespere to the twilight saga.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldnt say its as bad as Shakespeare, all his stuff is written in foreign or something, Its so bard its terrible :santa: 

Its just a marketing ploy folks, worked too, been along time since we had a how shit is WD thread. plus its christmas soon and what do people get for christmas???? magazine subscriptions. Hell, considering some of the shite i normally get for xmas a WD subscription wouldnt be all that bad in comparison. I canceled my sub over a year ago and i cant say i miss it much, it did have the odd painting guide i found useful but apart from the new models and related articles i didnt see the point in spending money on it, but if someone was going to give me as a gift i would be happy enough.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I've got old White Dwarf issues too from when I used to read it... Quite frankly it stopped being any good around issue 200. Compare those old issue to the new ones, and its like comparing Shakespere to the twilight saga.


Well I don't have any issues prior to about #234 (I think that's roughly when the Assassins Codex came out) but the WD were good back then as well, really it went down hill around about the late 290s for me.


bitsandkits said:


> I wouldnt say its as bad as Shakespeare, all his stuff is written in foreign or something, Its so bard its terrible :santa:


You realise you're gonig to hell for that joke, it's a crime against humanity


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

White Dwarf is my favorite magazine, and for me it is a must buy every single month of the year!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Doelago said:


> White Dwarf is my favorite magazine, and for me it is a must buy every single month of the year!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


>


Ok, thats a new (actually two) word to me... But this reply is correct for every single situation...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I like to buy it with money.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

I've been buying it since I started 40k, which was about a year ago, and I'm thinking of cutting it down to new releases instead.

At first I was intrigued by the 40k battle reports featuring races I've never faced and amazed by the 'eavy metal master classes, but recently I've been put off by the very same battle reports (CSM's lolfail vs BA on their release, IG's even bigger lolfail vs necrons on this month's) and Standard Bearer.

Oh god, Standard Bearer. It's like they're trying to continuously fight off bad vibes from the competitive side of the hobby that they feel a need to put Jervis up as a fluff apologist meatshield.

I'm not saying that White Dwarf is totally not worth buying, though. The masterclasses are quite helpful to a beginner like me, and the pictures of sprue components of new releases help when I want to kitbash or convert stuff. I just wish that they had more reasons for me to buy it than to _not_ buy it.

With my decreased expenditure on WD I can probably save up for Forgeworld's Imperial Armour Model Masterclass next year.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

If there are new releases, an article about an army that interests me, or if i damn well feel like it i, i will shell out some coin to buy a white dwarf from my FLG


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

My guess is that GW wants in on the I-pad and kindle boom


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I like to buy it with happy thought and rainbow wishes.... cheaper than using money.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Its not worth reading, so why would I buy it? And even if there was something worth reading, I'll just read it in my LGS and I'm still not buying it. Now if there was something in it that I HAD to buy to make use of (an awesome painting guide, for instance), or maybe even there was something so good that I WANTED to buy it, I would.
> 
> So I like my White Dwarf worth buying. Like EVERYTHING else that was made with some measure of common sense applied.


There's been a pretty awesome painting guide/technique in almost every issue this year mate


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

If it was available as a PDF download for a dollar or 2, id consider buying it.

But stuffed if im paying the ridiculous price of the magazine itself for something that is 95% advertising.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Hell, considering some of the shite i normally get for xmas a WD subscription wouldnt be all that bad in comparison.


Great point here. For all the stick it gets White Dwarf is the first thing I pick up.
I just wish dentists and doctors had back issues laying around instead.

As for buying it in PDF.... not a chance. I can't even be bothered to read all the pdf rulebooks I snide and end up having to buy the real things. There's nothing worth than straining the eyes on a pdf.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a subscription for WD at games day this year. The cost was very cheap considering the price of the mag. I dont tend to read it cover to cover, but it does have some interesting stuff in.

Standard bearer is always good for a laugh at Jervis Johnson and his be nice to everybody attitude.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think its always interesting when people say its not as good as it used to be. I dont get it anoymore because its shit. How would you know if you dont get it anymore? 

There are things i dont like about wd, the main one for me is jervis "its all about your hobby, as long as its also my hobby" articles, however overall i think its actually pretty good. The eavy metal masterclasses are the best painting guides wd has ever had since i started collecting @ issue 164. they have gone back to having additional content that you can use in your games....apoc and spearhead formations, characters and scenarios etc... 

people who complain about price just really dont live in the real world and need to get off the arses and get a fucking job. 

As for advertising go read fhm, maxim, nuts, and computer game magazine....hell even playboy and see what proporting is actually advertising. Obviously its going to feature models....thats what the magazine is about. New releases is what people are interested in, so showing them off is only natural. There are also alot more articles then i think people realise.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I wouldnt say its as bad as Shakespeare, all his stuff is written in foreign or something, Its so bard its terrible :santa:







Damn straight! :laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jigplums said:


> i think its always interesting when people say its not as good as it used to be. I dont get it anoymore because its shit. How would you know if you dont get it anymore?


Because we decided that surely White Dwarf must be going through a slump and continued to buy the magazine after it started going to crap. Some months later it became obvious that the magazine wasn't going to get any better, so we stopped buying it.

Every now and again we'll take a look at issues at our stores looking for anything interesting and much to our dismay it's the same old crap. Every now and again there may be an article worth reading, but it's hardly worth shelling out money for a magazine month after month when you'll get perhaps one enjoyable article in three issues (and I'm being extremely generous here).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed. That and the continually rising price for stuff that is mostly not worth reading just shows how bad it is now.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

jigplums said:


> i think its always interesting when people say its not as good as it used to be. I dont get it anoymore because its shit. How would you know if you dont get it anymore?
> 
> There are things i dont like about wd, the main one for me is jervis "its all about your hobby, as long as its also my hobby" articles, however overall i think its actually pretty good. The eavy metal masterclasses are the best painting guides wd has ever had since i started collecting @ issue 164. they have gone back to having additional content that you can use in your games....apoc and spearhead formations, characters and scenarios etc...
> 
> ...


Bang on. 

I don't read it because my interest in the hobby ends when I turn the PC off. However, it's well worth the money. All monthly magazines are equivalent price now.

A horse and poney magazine costs £4, Fighters Only is 5 quid... 

Privateer Press charge $7.50 for their No Quarter mag.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I buy it once or twice a year, if i'm lucky we'll get a copy in at work (happens about thrice a year).
I do like it but it's not a patch on what it used to be


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

some great comments here, looks like I...

Hornets

Opened 

Nest

A

:wink:

FWIW, I commute an hour each way every day. Once a month I get WD through the door on subscription n read it idly as the fields go by. If ity was pdf I'd read it on my psp or htc desire but actually I'm not bothered as long as I have once a month.

Costs less than two pints FFS.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't usually get any Shite Dwarves (Or as GW would insist on ramming down your throat 'Dwarfs'), but the few I get I zoom straight to the battle reports (Which have the result given away right from the start) or the painting masterclasses. I only did the stupid thing to enter the prize draw (But then again, knowing GW prize draws, it'll be full of smoking chav mums with their hundred-and-twelve noisy six year olds, none of whom play the game and just want to flog off the prizes on eBay)

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> (Which have the result given away right from the start)


Hmm? Explain where they tell you the result before the battle report... :stop:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Imperial Guard release
Tales of Commissar Von Blacke:
First, he fights Necrons. But then he has to fight the Chaos, and then Tyranids, so he can't die in the first two otherwise he can't fight the last one, and so the Guard will win the Necron and Chaos games.

They're a joke, they really are.

Midnight


----------

